# Imodium Advanced Free Sample



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

Get It Here: http://imodium.com/offers.jhtml


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Is that like a double dose in one tablet??Just asking...Jadair


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

Sherre,Well I just fill out the form, and did the survey. How long did it take to get yours in the mail?Once again, what is different about this imodium??Jadair---


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

Don't quote me on this, but it's also supposed to help with gas. Will have to compare ingredients. Haven't received the free sample yet, but I filled it out the same night I posted. Probably takes a 4 weeks or so.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I've tried it long time ago, I never saw what was advanced about it. In fact it never worked as well as regular Immodium. And I believe it costs more in the end too that way? I don't think it's a double dose of the regular Immodium though.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

I have the same experience I find that it doesn't work as well. I think taking a Gas-X and regular immodium are better


----------

